# [UK NR] Callum Hales-Jepp 1:01.08 Feet Mean



## CHJ (May 7, 2013)

Times: 1:00.44, 1:05.26, 57.53

Done at Nottingham open 2013. I wanted the single more than anything, lame avg really :/

I gotta be the most disappointed NR holder ever :fp


----------



## redbeat0222 (May 8, 2013)

Still better than what I could do so you should be happy :/


----------



## Mollerz (May 8, 2013)

Not even sub1


----------



## Divineskulls (May 8, 2013)

I think I could give you a run for your money for Most Disappointed NR Holder.

Anyway, nice average. :tu

Think of how awesome it is to have any record, even if it's maybe not the record you really wanted/not as fast as you wanted.


----------

